
Going Feral Or “So long, and thanks for all the fish…” - jseliger
https://asecondmouse.wordpress.com/2013/08/01/going-feral-or-so-long-and-thanks-for-all-the-fish/
======
silverlight
Best of luck. Sounds like you're doing it for all the right reasons. I hope
that I'm not doing the same thing 40 years from now, either, to be honest.

------
zafka
Congrats!!!!

